# Here's to crime...



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

*hahahahahahahahaha*
9405503699300183374102
*hahahahahahahahaha*
9405503699300183374140
*hahahahahahahahaha*
9405503699300183374096
*hahahahahahahahaha*
9405503699300183374089
*hahahahahahahahaha*
9405503699300183374126
*hahahahahahahahaha*
9405503699300183374119
*hahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think he's gone insane. lol


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> I think he's gone insane. lol


Nope.

Already was.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

OMFG!!!!!! That's a whole lotta bombs!!!!!! 

Dave, Ron, are you guys seeing this?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Mucho Loco !!!!! :loco:

what a salvo !!!!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

"Let's introduce a little anarchy".. Glad to see our leader is back, in full force.. TLODI!... We warned them..


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like the best crime spree I've ever seen, can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

We bitch slaped you once joker, Dont start with us, BTW let us unite, Join us now http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/justice-league.html


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

seeing as how truck drivers are all-american heros, i will have to side with the league of justice, but you sure have to admire the tenacity of the joker & tlodi....


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

this is gonna be good!

y'all better duck!

eep::behindsofa:eep:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

holy cow......looks like you are trying to start a war.....


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesomeness!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Vic81 said:


> holy cow......looks like you are trying to start a war.....


Too late, war was started a while ago. I see the Joker hasnt learnt though. Persistant bugger, I'll give him that. LOL.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

This joker just doesn't get the message; he is on another mad demolition spree LOL!!

You've been oke: once but you are back to a life of crime again. .

You are now under the watchful eyes of judge dread!!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Some blokes just won't take a friendly "sod off." ; )



Tashaz said:


> Too late, war was started a while ago. I see the Joker hasnt learnt though. Persistant bugger, I'll give him that. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice *Arturo
Not on your side but nice to see another normal person, LOL
*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Some blokes just won't take a friendly "sod off." ; )


Or "Bugger off" or "Get A Big Black Dog Up Ya" or "Get Stuffed" or "Sit on it & Rotate"! LMAO


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> This joker just doesn't get the message; he is on another mad demolition spree


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


>


Hey! That looks like Tobacmon, ie Paul, not you Joker. LMAO


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

here we go again.... no one is safe here on puff.... watch your backs lock your doors and pray everything comes out okay....


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like there's been a casualty already.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ready to fight crime if needed...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

He Doesn't Play Well With Others


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

What?! He hit one of us.. He's a mad dog..


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

*tic*

*toc*

*tic*

*toc*


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

9405503699300183374096
*Ka-Boom! *

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
*


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> ready to fight crime if needed...


I've already felt you pain ha ha ha ha ha!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::scared::scared: :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Love the Shuckins sticker on the helicopter !!!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Three down, three left to go!!!

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope the victims can take the pain


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Mucho Loco !!!!! :loco:
> 
> what a salvo !!!!


*Hahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa!!!:whoo:*

*.*


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

So, the clown likes to bomb his own kind!! I found this little incendiary waiting for me at home. I saw the label and thought maybe this was some ammo for another lost soul. NOPE!! The madman took me out. Well whats another target, right?

Thank you, my laughing brother!! It definitely turned an insane week even crazier!!





































No one is safe :laugh:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

lwleaver said:


> No one is safe :laugh:


(NO-ONE-IS-SAFE!)
"Noises, Noises, People make noises
People make noises when they're sick"

+1 for those that recognize the lyric! (metalheads have the edge here...)


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

another nice hit Dom!
y'all got some nice sticks there Landon!

when are y'all gonna learn: _*Never trust a clown!*_


----------

